# Amplifier shelf in trunk.



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

So the SQ install saga continues. I've attached 4 pictures of the amplifier shelf as it is to date. I just trial mounted it tonight. This is the accumulation of 20 hours of my labor on just this shelf alone. My woodworking skills are lacking as well as the proper tools to do a bang up job with the wood. I set out to do this as I did not want to mount the amps on the floor or back of the rear seats. I want them up and out of the way as much as possible. It could be a bit lower to make wire connections easier while installed. Made many errors and corrections along the way. A comedy of errors for sure. Still want to add some diagonal braces to the rear without blocking any controls. As it's set up now, all wire connections can be made while it sits on the floor. It can then be picked up and slid into the dado channels from the back. Note the rivnuts in the rear deck. I did not have to drill any holes for these rivnuts. Used only existing holes. Used 3/8 nuts in the rear and 6mm in the forward positions. I may still add some in the center, just for insurance, which will require some drilling. Although it is pretty solid as is, the whole assembly as shown weighs in at 18.5 lbs. Hope the sheet metal can take the weight over the long haul. I did have to remove the trunk light as the rear cross board covers it up. I will add some form of L.E.D. lighting somewhere. Maybe even some flashing strobes.  Still need to clean up the excess wiring. Still a long way to go. It is fun to accomplish this type of stuff but also very frustrating with time constraints. Remember, this install started on August 5th. Everything is up and running so at least I can enjoy the fruits of my labor.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Shelf is finally completed.  Added quick disconnects to all wiring for ease of servicing. Added 2 C.O.B. L.E.D. light strips to replace the O.E.M. trunk light that had to be deleted. This whole SQ install has been quite a trip. Barely made my deadline of the end of the year and finalized it all yesterday. This pretty much seals the deal for me. I'm stoked.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

grtpumpkin said:


> Shelf is finally completed.  Added quick disconnects to all wiring for ease of servicing. Added 2 C.O.B. L.E.D. light strips to replace the O.E.M. trunk light that had to be deleted. This whole SQ install has been quite a trip. Barely made my deadline of the end of the year and finalized it all yesterday. This pretty much seals the deal for me. I'm stoked.



Looks good so far. I'd be more worried about the wood than the sheet metal. Have you weighed it yet?

OH yeah -- end of year? 2019?


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Looks good so far. I'd be more worried about the wood than the sheet metal. Have you weighed it yet?
> 
> OH yeah -- end of year? 2019?


End of 2018. Weight = 18.5lbs. including the wood frame. Yes I actually weighed it on a shipping scale. It is solid but will keep an eye on it. The wood side pieces are a pine staircase step.Think it should be up to the task.

Sent from my Z717VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

grtpumpkin said:


> End of 2018. Weight = 18.5lbs. including the wood frame. Yes I actually weighed it on a shipping scale. It is solid but will keep an eye on it. The wood side pieces are a pine staircase step.Think it should be up to the task.
> 
> Sent from my Z717VL using Tapatalk


More than likely. Whats next?


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> More than likely. Whats next?


What's next?????

Glad you asked Sir!
This may be long winded


I need to revisit the sound deadening in the doors. I never was able to get the interior door panel to fit back in place with the MLV installed. It was taking up so much of my time and slowing the install I decided not to install it. To date I have spent 196 hours since I started on the install in August 2018. Yes, I kept a little diary to track the install. I'd like to think I could get that MLV & CCF installed at some point. Where there's a will there's a way.

I want to fiddle with the tune file. I want to try to move the front stage over to the left a bit. As is, the vocals sound just off center to the right on just about everything I've listened to. It's very consistent. There may be subtle differences between the interior of Andrei's car and mine. I know the tune was tuned for a flat response and does sound sweet but some of the vocals are pretty piercing at higher volume levels. I'd like to soften this area if possible. Could also just be my 56 year old ears. I get the same pain when shaking a rattle paint can sometimes if the sound is just sharp enough. I mean actual physical pain. I plan to pick up a measurement microphone and learn more about tuning. Interesting stuff. 

I will also install my Kenwood head unit remotely (sitting on the passenger seat) at some point just to do a SQ comparison, out of sheer curiosity, to see if anything might be left on the table SQ wise. I'm really curious and skeptical about the sound quality of the factory head unit. But it does sound some pretty freakin sweet as is. One thing I would like to note about the DSP when setting it up is that the input voltage of the minidsp should be set to just under 2.5 volts at maximum volume. That's peak to peak voltage. I set mine to 2.025 volts at full volume using a 40hz test tone recorded at -5db. I figure that's a pretty safe margine. The .9 volts that is referenced is RMS volts. I originally set it to .9 volts but there was no power at all at that setting. Was very disappointing. Had to set my amp gains by ear as the minidsp output voltage is so low I could not set it doing it the mathematical way with the digital volt meter. That one had me scratching my head for awhile. I also ended up using the LC2i line out converter. Mounted it in the glove box for easy access and making changes. Thought it would be a better way to go. Still trying to tune that thing with the accubass. It's a confusing device.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I like the shelf...looks very sturdy. Are you a woodworker? I hid my DSP where the oem amp would've been but bolted my 5ch amp to the back seat. I don't have the woodworking skills to make a shelf and the amp (Digital Designs SS5) was too big to bolt up to the rear deck  Can you post the final dimensions of the shelf?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try and take pics to go with your diary. Might make a go HowTo at some point.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

eddiefromcali said:


> I like the shelf...looks very sturdy. Are you a woodworker? I hid my DSP where the oem amp would've been but bolted my 5ch amp to the back seat. I don't have the woodworking skills to make a shelf and the amp (Digital Designs SS5) was too big to bolt up to the rear deck  Can you post the final dimensions of the shelf?



Shelf dimensions:

Overall width = 28 1/2 inches
The shelf itself is a 5/8 thick plywood covered with some felt type fabric that I purchased at a local joanne fabrics store. I went with fabric to save time as I did not want to take the time to stain and varnish like the side pieces. 
This shelf is 27" wide x 14 1/2" deep. 
The side pieces with the dado cut are 11 1/2" long front to back & 6" high each. I went with a pine staircase step at my local Home Depot as it was cheap and I'm assuming strong enough. 
The top pieces that bolt to the deck are just regular 1 x 3 pine. 

I should have mounted it closer to the deck for more trunk space but I originally did not plan on the quick disconnects and I wanted to have room for my hands to attach all cables. The quick connects were an after thought and makes it a whole lot easier. Disconnect all connectors and slide shelf out. Simple. I did use one drywall screw on each end piece to keep the shelf secure from sliding front to back in the dado channel. Think set screw here. I will upgrade these to some sort of wing bolt for total tooless removal and install. 
I'm not a woodworker but I do have a small portable table saw and some basic cutting tools. I took woodworking in High school back in the late 70's. I guess it came in handy. LOL! If you need more details I may have more pictures of the build. My whole goal with this build was to not cut up and hack the car. I think I ended up with about 40 or so hours in just this shelf and wiring it up. I wouldn't want to do another one anytime soon. It was a lot of tedious time consuming work.


----------

